# Female clen + T3 cycle advice



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

A female friend of mine is currently running var at 15mg per day and results are going well.

She is now at 15% body fat and is looking to give the fat loss a bit of kick as things are slowing down a little.

I have suggested a clen + t3 cycle but I have zero experience of clen and T3 for males, let alone females, as I don't like stims.

Can any females or trainers of females offer some advice in this area please? I have been doing some reading on both compounds and have some knowledge but I would like to hear of personal experiences and results.

Cheers


----------



## Cara (Feb 1, 2013)

There's about a bajillion posts on the internet about females and t: and Clen. I suggest you do a tiny bit of research. Or better yet, she should be doing her own research.

IMO, Clen sucks and I'd never suggest someone use it.

Why is she wanting to go even lower than 15% BF? Anything lower is not sustainable


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Cara said:


> There's about a bajillion posts on the internet about females and t: and Clen. I suggest you do a tiny bit of research. Or better yet, she should be doing her own research.
> 
> IMO, Clen sucks and I'd never suggest someone use it.
> 
> Why is she wanting to go even lower than 15% BF? Anything lower is not sustainable


So a marathon runner for example is over 15% bf by that logic then?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cara said:


> There's about a bajillion posts on the internet about females and t: and Clen. I suggest you do a tiny bit of research. Or better yet, she should be doing her own research.
> 
> IMO, Clen sucks and I'd never suggest someone use it.
> 
> Why is she wanting to go even lower than 15% BF? Anything lower is not sustainable


Wow that was helpful!!

I'm glad I don't listen to your advice!


----------

